# Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns - First Audio Demo



## StraightAheadSamples (May 6, 2015)

Straight Ahead Samples is proud to announce *Straight Ahead! Jazz Horns*






*Introductory Price $299.99*

*13 Solo Instrument Patches*. Deeply sampled. 2 mic positions w/ user-controlled mixer. Real legato. Performed by real jazz/pop/studio players. Recorded in SA Samples unique way of capturing the way players actually perform articulations allowing the user to create natural-sounding phrases without a ton of programming.

4 Trumpets (each played by different players)
- Lead Trumpet
- 2nd Trumpet
- 3rd Trumpet
- 4th Trumpet

4 Trombones (each played by different players)
- Lead Trombone
- 2nd Trombone
- 3rd Trombone
- Bass Trombone

5 Saxophones (each played by different players)
- Lead Alto Saxophone
- 2nd Alto Saxophone
- 1st Tenor Saxophone
- 2nd Tenor Saxophone
- Baritone Saxophone





*Ensemble Patches*. Utilizing our *"Harmonic Automation"* technology, the ensemble patches create full ensemble *harmonized chords/lines by only playing single-line melodies*. Contains all the same articulations from the solo instruments.

*Ensemble Types
- Full Tutti Big Band - all 13 players
- 8 Brass - 4 Tpts & 4 Tbns
- Sax Soli - 5 saxes*

*Voicing Types* - Orchestrationally well-balanced and stylistically-accurate.
- *Thickened Line Voicings* - used for playing melodic passages. Close and "Drop 2" voicings available.
- *Chorale Voicings* - used for hits, stabs, and long pads/backgrounds. 




Features:
- *SA Samples "Accented Legato"* - Not just a generic legato between every note. In conjunction with our recording process that captures the conditions and the way that players actually perform legato, our Accented Legato script *intelligently inserts the recorded legato transitions in the appropriate places in real-time* while you're playing. 
- Our new *"Harmonic Automation" + Harmonized Tutti Voicings* - For our ensemble patches, we very pleased to introduce this new concept which understands any chords you play and then allows you to play single-line melodies and SA Jazz Horns will intelligently play fully harmonized ensemble voicings. Creating a *lighting fast way to create big, stylistically accurate, orchestrationally-sound, tutti horn section lines*.
- 2 Microphones with mixer. Mix/blend between a pristine U47 or a beautifully dark vintage RCA U44.[/i]


*UPDATE 5/12*
*The Shakedown*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F205215882&secret_url=false[/flash]
or
http://straightaheadsamples.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/The-Shakedown.mp3

*The Shakedown (Horns Only)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F205215927&secret_url=false[/flash]
or
http://straightaheadsamples.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/The-Shakedown-Horns-Only.mp3


----------



## prodigalson (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

OMG! I've been waiting for something like this to finally give BBB a run for it's (exorbitantly high amount of) money. 

Very excited to hear how the arranger function deals with solis and spread voicings. 

This might make my life a whole lot easier!! 

INSTANT. BUY.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

This looks awesome. Very interested to check out the accented legato. This is one of the hardest things about swing phrasing with samples...pulling out those accents and getting the right tonguing. It's pretty much impossible without having ridiculous CC curves. It never works. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2015)

Really interesting, looking forward to the videos...


----------



## trumpoz (May 7, 2015)

Looking forward to the videos.


----------



## DynamicK (May 7, 2015)

Looking like a no-brainer


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 7, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## jason.d (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

Getting very excited!! o=<


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 7, 2015)

Very very intriguing! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

Thanks all for the positivity! We've been working on the project for a long time and are so excited to make it available to everyone. 

We're working on some audio and video demos to show what this baby can do. Stand by.


----------



## matolen (May 8, 2015)

Looks like this could be a great solo/alt instrument integration with SWING!


----------



## Lawson. (May 8, 2015)

This looks awesome! Looking forward to some walkthroughs.


----------



## MichaelL (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

Whoa.....been thinking about and waiting for Project Sam's "Swing" ....and this temptation walks into my life...

Now, I've gotta wait to hear these horns! o=<


----------



## NYC Composer (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

My first words upon seeing this thread (actual spoken words, mind you) were "oh my". 

My carefully cultivated skills combining the existing horn samples have just flown out the window. The tiny advantage that gave me as a writer too. 

Which is great! Into the future! Make these great, guys!


----------



## mojamusic (May 9, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 07 said:


> Interesting!



Indeed :shock:


----------



## NYC Composer (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

Any projections of when the first demos will be out and what the pricing will be?


----------



## MichaelL (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*



NYC Composer @ Mon May 11 said:


> Any projections of when the first demos will be out and what the pricing will be?



+1


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

looking forward to the 'out of the box' walkthru vids.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns*

Hey guys, we're probably another week away from getting everything all worked out. But here's a first listen. 

This one focuses on the *5 Saxophones*, as they're the closest to being totally done. But this should give you an idea of what we're going for. 

The saxes are mostly using the *Harmonic Automation patch*, auto-voicing patch where you play chords in the left-hand and single line melodies and it works out stylistically-accurate, well-balanced voicings. 

Looking forward to your thoughts.
*The Shakedown*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F205215882&secret_url=false[/flash]
or
http://straightaheadsamples.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/The-Shakedown.mp3

*The Shakedown (Horns Only)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F205215927&secret_url=false[/flash]
or
http://straightaheadsamples.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/The-Shakedown-Horns-Only.mp3


----------



## prodigalson (May 12, 2015)

sounds really good. how exactly are dynamics controlled in the harmonic automation patch? CC1? Also, how many dynamic layers does this patch have?

Dynamics are really important in the phrasing of thickened line passages and it's hard to get a sense from this demo of the dynamic range of this patch.

I'm excited though. Sounds pretty good so far!


----------



## NYC Composer (May 12, 2015)

Non Flash link please?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 13, 2015)

Sounds very promising indeed!

Aside from dynamics control, I'm hoping it will be easy to stitch natural sounding lines together from the articulations. As a Sample modeling user you end up losing patience with hard to play libraries


----------



## trumpoz (May 13, 2015)

Those shorts in the saxes sound great! I'm not a fan of the idea of all saxes being controlled dynamically by the one CC#/velocity. One of the beauties of jazz and big band is the slight variation of accent, attack etc on each part. 

It would be great to hear a mockup done with a 5-part sax arrangement not using the Harmonic Automation patch, so each part done individually. 

That Lead Trumpet patch has some serious balls to it. I like it a lot! The rest of the brass sound good.

I'm looking forward to seeing the rest - I may have o lock my credit card away before too long!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 13, 2015)

> Non Flash link please?


*The Shakedown*

http://straightaheadsamples.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/The-Shakedown.mp3

*The Shakedown (Horns Only)*

http://straightaheadsamples.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/The-Shakedown-Horns-Only.mp3


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 13, 2015)

prodigalson @ Tue May 12 said:


> sounds really good. how exactly are dynamics controlled in the harmonic automation patch? CC1? Also, how many dynamic layers does this patch have?
> 
> Dynamics are really important in the phrasing of thickened line passages and it's hard to get a sense from this demo of the dynamic range of this patch.
> 
> I'm excited though. Sounds pretty good so far!



Throughout the library, dynamics are controlled by modwheel with dynamic crossfading. There's also some scripting goodies in there that add to that dynamic realism. Something we're calling "Leap Accents" which is basically a ghost vs. accent script that mimics the way players swallow lower notes in a phrase and accent higher ones. And we also have functionality for forte-pianos that is controlled by the hardest key velocities. 



trumpoz @ Wed May 13 said:


> Those shorts in the saxes sound great! I'm not a fan of the idea of all saxes being controlled dynamically by the one CC#/velocity. One of the beauties of jazz and big band is the slight variation of accent, attack etc on each part.
> 
> It would be great to hear a mockup done with a 5-part sax arrangement not using the Harmonic Automation patch, so each part done individually.



On the one hand, you're right. In one sense it's not ideal to have them all on one modwheel. A few points on this:
1. The lead part (Lead Alto here) is separate from the other 4, so there's some variation there which is helpful.
2. Not to go too deep into it, but we record all the players playing in real-time, 8th notes, quarters, etc. And, every player has their own individual way of playing each articulation. They're hearing each other while they play, so they're synced up, but the shape of the notes is different between the players. So, while it's not perfect, you gain some much needed variation between the players, which helps a lot. It's not quite as homogenous as you may think.
3. What you gain from being able to create fast tutti horn lines/hits/falls is worth it. 13 horn, big beautiful voicings with 1 or 2 midi tracks is a powerful tool. 
4. It's also, of course, less resource heavy
5. And, all the individual instruments are there for those who want to write each individual line. So, you can have it both ways.



trumpoz @ Wed May 13 said:


> That Lead Trumpet patch has some serious balls to it. I like it a lot! The rest of the brass sound good.



Thanks. Yeah, he's a beast. The brass is still being put together a bit so it's not "all there" as of today. A few more days and we'll be nearing completion.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 13, 2015)

trumpoz @ Wed May 13 said:


> Those shorts in the saxes sound great! I'm not a fan of the idea of all saxes being controlled dynamically by the one CC#/velocity. One of the beauties of jazz and big band is the slight variation of accent, attack etc on each part.
> 
> It would be great to hear a mockup done with a 5-part sax arrangement not using the Harmonic Automation patch, so each part done individually.
> 
> ...



+1 to all that. I think your serious afficianados are going to want to play in one part at a time. The pre baked voicings will no doubt be helpful to beginners and time-challenged pros


----------



## chimuelo (May 13, 2015)

Awesome.
I would love to hear about the Shakes for the Instruments/Sections, i.e. how the speed is controlled, also would love to know about how controllable the Swells are too.

Don't worry about the price.
Anyone making coin from using Sampled Instruments will buy it.
I often piss and moan as I peel 100s off of my roll, but it's mostly out of habit from raising kids.
You still peel regardless of the whining....... o-[][]-o 

Real Nice.


----------



## rgarber (May 19, 2015)

Regarding the whole price thing, is there one? I've looked and looked, I don't see how much the library costs, and it's due out in just a few days, right? - Rich


----------



## NYC Composer (May 19, 2015)

chimuelo @ Wed May 13 said:


> Awesome.
> I would love to hear about the Shakes for the Instruments/Sections, i.e. how the speed is controlled, also would love to know about how controllable the Swells are too.
> 
> Don't worry about the price.
> ...



Price always matters. Maybe not for A-list writers, but for most others, it still matters.
It sure mattered with BBB.


----------



## chimuelo (May 20, 2015)

Well Fable Sounds seemed to sell regardless of price. First Call and Quantum Leap were hardly competition.
Any developer trying to rake in their entire ROI in the first month won't be so lucky these days.

Definately am excited about new sections.
I have Session Pro, CCH, and WARP IV. Most guys have several String choices.
My forte is Section Work. Playing in an 11 piece Brass Band has caused this.
I have all of these loaded just to pull off what I cover.
So when something that can add even more options comes along I tend to get feverish.

So bring it on....


----------



## NYC Composer (May 20, 2015)

chimuelo @ Wed May 20 said:


> Well Fable Sounds seemed to sell regardless of price. First Call and Quantum Leap were hardly competition.
> Any developer trying to rake in their entire ROI in the first month won't be so lucky these days.
> 
> Definately am excited about new sections.
> ...



Didn't sell to you, didn't sell to me. 

Ah well, another product, another time. I'm certainly looking forward to hearing more about this one!


----------



## rgarber (May 20, 2015)

What I did to get BBB was to buy the Lite version quite awhile ago, and then just waited for the sales never figuring the last sale would materialize like it did. Took long enough, years really, but between the two purchases of Lite and the Upgrade, I got BBB for less than half price which I guess is reasonable. I say I guess because I haven't used it yet. I'm like the fella with CCH and Warp IV, I use them mostly, along with Sample Modeling's stuff (just for solos). - Rich


----------



## chimuelo (May 21, 2015)

Actually Larry they did sell to me, but after days of waiting for them to send an authorization code I noticed CHHorns and instead demanded my money returned and got that instead. 
Ended up being much happier and saved a ton of cash.

Sessions Horns Pro and BBB sound good on demos, but CHH and Warp IV process their samples differently and give them that In Your Face sound quality I need live.

I am hoping these guys have noticed that and steer clear from the over compression type of sound NI and Fable use.

Which is why I want yuze guys to buy it and tell me if it sounds canned or has that Dead On Balls Accurate sound I prefer.

Ankyu


----------



## rgarber (May 24, 2015)

Sorry to bring this up again but under Sample Library Demos (just saw it for the first time today), there's a bunch of Straight Ahead demos I wasn't aware of. Some very decent sounding stuff with lots of brass halfway down the list to the bottom and was wondering are these from the new library? - Rich


----------



## cAudio (May 31, 2015)

StraightAheadSamples @ 7th May 2015 said:


> Straight Ahead Samples is proud to announce *Straight Ahead! Jazz Horns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't get more late May than this. Any news about release and price?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys,
Sorry for the delay. We ran into a couple snags in the final stages of the scripting. We're very close. Stay tuned, we'll have an update mid-week.

We've decided the introductory price will be *$299*. There will be bundles as well with our other libraries.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 31, 2015)

StraightAheadSamples @ Sun May 31 said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry for the delay. We ran into a couple snags in the final stages of the scripting. We're very close. Stay tuned, we'll have an update mid-week.
> 
> We've decided the regular price will be *$299*. And the introductory price will be *$259.99*. There will be bundles as well with our other libraries.



Nice price. Take your time and make it great!! Deadlines, shmeadlines.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Sun May 31 said:


> Nice price. Take your time and make it great!! Deadlines, shmeadlines.



Thanks NYC. We jinxed ourselves by announcing a deadline. :roll:


----------



## NYC Composer (May 31, 2015)

StraightAheadSamples @ Sun May 31 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sun May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > StraightAheadSamples @ Sun May 31 said:
> ...



I dunno, man. My view, you set deadlines in software development to give yourself an impossible standard to hit, which makes you work hard to hit it and gets you most of the way there. :wink: 

Seriously though, I'd much rather have a great product in a month than a less great one today.


----------



## cAudio (Jun 1, 2015)

StraightAheadSamples @ 1st June 2015 said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry for the delay. We ran into a couple snags in the final stages of the scripting. We're very close. Stay tuned, we'll have an update mid-week.
> 
> We've decided the regular price will be *$299*. And the introductory price will be *$259.99*. There will be bundles as well with our other libraries.



Thanks for the update, looking forward to this!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Straight Ahead Samples Announces SA! Jazz Horns - First Audio Demo - Intro Price $299.99*

Yikes guys. Sorry the original price posted was incorrect. :oops: 

*Introductory price will be $299.99*

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 1, 2015)

So if the introductory price is now bumped up to $299.99 what then will be the "regular" price eventually??


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jun 1, 2015)

Same amount of discount. Regular price $339, Intro Price $299.99


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 1, 2015)

Still reasonable. Make it great!


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 1, 2015)

That is a big mistake! You must announce the regular price at least $399 for the intro discount to be more tempting! 
Jeez! It's a sick world we live in!


----------



## davinwv (Jun 1, 2015)

$299/$339 should also make it a Kontakt Player library.


----------



## Mellowstu (Jul 15, 2015)

Any update on this?


----------



## catsass (Jul 15, 2015)

Mellowstu said:


> Any update on this?



Straight Ahead Samples
July 1, 2015 at 9:00am:
"_Hey all, we've had a few enormous surprising setbacks on finishing SA! Jazz Horns. We'll keep everyone posted on when it will be available. It's still coming and it's going to be amazing._"


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Oct 1, 2015)

"Tomorrow, tomorrow I love ya tomorrow
You're only a day away ..." ~Annie


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Oct 3, 2015)

My wish has always been to have the Tower of Power horns under my fingertips. How close will your new library be to my dream?


----------



## matolen (Oct 3, 2015)

Will mutes be available? This sounds terrific!


----------



## Vovique (Oct 4, 2015)

This looks and feels very promising, and I would love to hear more news before my Holiday season budget is completely drained.


----------



## Vovique (Oct 13, 2015)

Just received release mail with a short intro screencast, and a quick overview is on the tube already!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 13, 2015)

Really looking forward to getting this one! The thickened line engine sounds really good and should be tons of fun to play.

Can you do an additional screencast showcasing the solo instruments?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 13, 2015)

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...by-straight-ahead-samples.49108/#post-3902240

Hey all, here's the new thread with new videos.


----------



## sourcefor (Oct 13, 2015)

So this vs Chris Hein Horns????? This sounds pretty good and warm..I like it!!!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 13, 2015)

If you want to put a vs do it in the sample talk section. Lets not divert this.


----------



## sourcefor (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry was just asking opinions..I forgot I was in this Section..Apologies!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 13, 2015)

no problem, its an obvious thing to do, just trying to keep this "straight ahead"....


----------

